# L4701



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

Tractor runs but dies and does not accelerate , Seems to be an electric fuel pump on this machine, I can hear it running when the key is engaged.
Any thoughts from you guys are welcome, 
I have not really dug into it as yet but wanted to get some input first 
Filters have been changed I'm told ,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Graybeard,

Sounds like the engine is not getting enough fuel? Attached parts diagram illustrates fuel filter, fuel pump, separator, etc.









Kubota L4701F (2WD INTERIM TIER 4 TRA W/FOLD ROPS) Parts


Kubota L4701F (2WD INTERIM TIER 4 TRA W/FOLD ROPS) Parts



www.messicks.com





My neighbor had a Kubota 4700 that would get into a funk occasionally. With the engine running, I would crack open the injector fuel line connections one at a time, and bleed each one separately. It worked, but I never figured out what the problem was. I guess it was too easy to fix!


----------



## Old Graybeard (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the Diagram , good info - found the problem turns out to be a kinked fuel supply line from tank to fuel filter.


----------

